# Lily's family



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

does anyone's dog have any of these names in their pedigree: Just wondering if Lily is related to any one here!

lorraines perfect paddy
karcasm diamond light
wow what a beauty
gizmo romancer
tinky tilly bobs
tampico buzz lightyear
karcasm midget gem
madrako cry wolf
bramerita the mistress
trinkets romancer
miss whoopi
hercules the great
little tilly bobs
jayspen frosted moonbeam with bramerita
scottmas kelsey
toodulpips dark warrior at madrako
davunes donest
serjay flash warrier at madrako
emma topaz
meonshore josh at elgravia 
bramerita cinderella
wee toots magic ancokson
trinkets star of gambles
wee ese nimrod
wee lawns april shower
robust red night
mintys heart
jack pool
cheeky buttercup
audels danny boy 
jayspen kismet
scottma digit
scottma kassy
toodulpips little black magic
jodaes at davunes
lady in red
serjay flashman of claire jen
serjay fantasy
bally broke bungle bearat lily croft
dalaris buttons n bows at affalon
meonshore mikey
meonshore silky laces
meonshore josh at elgravia
donami d-cider at bramerita
targen hermangaw
wee toots magic moments
wee toots mr solo
davenverns witchy
wee toots
paul karns christmas joy
barlique ginki mino shi
lilycroft ray of sunshine
lilycroft sherry
rustic prince
dinky darling
apoco deodar
lilycroft cheral
lilycroft master warby
lilycroft penny black


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow shes got Bally broke and Bramerita in her lines, thats great!, shes sure to be related to someone


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I actually think these are fake, but thought someone could help me work out if they are...

Actually they must be made up... 

On the sire's side the paperwork has 'Madrako Cry Wolf' In the Great Grand Parent column AND the Great Great Great Grand Parent. I mean, that is impossible isnt it?


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes it could be possible


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

It is possible if she's been line bred, but if in serious doubt google some of the names as there are lots of pedigree's online and see if the parents of that particular dog match what you have written down


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

if there all lots of good lines here, why have some of them not been registered?
I guess if somewhere along the line a bitch has had too many litters that may be why. 

I'll get onto google!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

A lot of good kennels will sell a dog that isnt show quality without papers to stop people breeding them and using their name.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

ive heard of tampico buzz lightyear and believe that jayspen frosted moonbeam with bramerita is his father so that would be about right on her pedigree

Twig has some lilycroft chihuahuas on hers, her GGG-parents - altho im pretty sure her papers are false


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

wow lily has some great names in there!!!!
its true some breeders dont kc there chis if they arent show quality so that if they are being breed there names cant be used 
i really think lily is gorgeous and really is a gorgeous chihuahua shes like my alfie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

As said above there are many breeders out there that do not give full KC registration or no registration at all to keep their lines from being bred irresponsibly or messing up their lines.


----------



## bessie (May 13, 2008)

hi

Toodulpips Little Black Magic retired to me. I also have her son a nd two granddaughters. She's now thirteen years old.


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Really? 13!!? Wow I'd love to see some pictures! 

Yes Chloe you are right about Buzz Lightyear's father.

Lisa Lilly has some fantastic names in there! Most of the affixed ones very well known showdogs, and yes it appears to have some linebreeding in there.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

There are many lines in that pedigree which would tie up. Toodulpips has a lot of madrako in it and Frosted Moonbeam is in my dogs pedigree. I have many pedigrees (especially those who are champions) in the chihuahua year books - the pedigree can easily be traced as there are many well known dogs. if you scan the pedigree and send me it I may be able to check it out - why do you think it is fake?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i no this was posted ages ago but i thought i would let you know that my layla has the ones listed below that you also have 

serjay flash warrior at madrako
serjay flashman of clarejen
serjay fantasy
meonshore mikey
madrako cry wolf


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

serjay flash warrior at madrako & serjay flashman of clarejen are in a lot of pedigrees, I do have some of those in my old champions pedigree (she is 14) They are going back some as clarejen (Jenny Candelent) has been dead for a good few years now. Flash warrior wasn't as old as flashman though.

serjay fantasy - don't recall that one

meonshore mikey - June Elliotts breeding - haven't seen her in a good few years, Mikey went back to one of mine that I had a few years ago.

madrako cry wolf - seen this one too - Madrako was Willie and Carole Heaps affix but they have split up now.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Isn't Madrako Cry Wolf in every Long Coats pedigree 

x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

ha ha..he is in a lot but because he has been used at stud a lot rather than because he is a prolific stud dog. I don't like just anyone using Brad at stud because you never know where the puppies will end up.


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

I have two chi's from one breeder and toodulpips little black magic and madraco cry wolf feature in one of the pedigrees.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

A lot of hazel's dogs (Toodulpips) have Madrako in and visa versa.


----------



## lynnebourne (Jul 6, 2011)

*Lorraines Perfect Paddy*

My chi Daisy's parents were a sire called Lorraines Perfect Paddy and a dam called Tampico A Classy Affair. I know the owner of the dam, she lives in Keighley in Yorkshire. I guess Lorraines Perfect Paddy is located not too far from there.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Tampico is Lynn Hargreaves breeding but she is ultra careful where her puppies normally go but I thought she lived in Leeds 

Speaking of Leeds is anyone going to tge champ show there in a weeks time?


----------



## lynnebourne (Jul 6, 2011)

jesshan said:


> Tampico is Lynn Hargreaves breeding but she is ultra careful where her puppies normally go but I thought she lived in Leeds
> 
> Speaking of Leeds is anyone going to tge champ show there in a weeks time?


Hmm, I got that wrong. They were her grandparents. The mother is their offspring who lives in Keighley and Daisy is their granddaughter. I need to update her papers. 80)


----------



## chiquitaowner (Jul 7, 2013)

*lily` family*

I have a new chi to replace my dear one who recently died of CHD. Looking at the list of names both my chis have relatives there. Gizmo romancer was my first chis sire. Lorraines Perfect Paddy is my new chis g father. Does this mean my both chis are related? Wow this is exciting. What is Gizmos family tree i wonder because I bought my first chi 13 years ago. Any ideas?


----------



## chiquitaowner (Jul 7, 2013)

Lorraine is from Upton near Pontefract. My chi is related as ggrandaughter.


----------

